# toadstools



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

We have just brought our 9 week old puppy home, we have a lovely wild (overgrown !) garden which she loves but red and white fly agaric toadstools and others have started springing up every where, what should I do, I am terrified of her poisoning herself.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Alison, sorry I can't be of any help regarding the wild mushrooms...

I just wanted to ask what mix you chose to go with...

Would love to see some pics x


----------



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I am not too good with technology so not sure about adding photos, sorry. We chose a cross between a show cocker mum and a miniature poodle dad and she's lovely!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Alison,
I wouldn't take any chances with toadstools there are a few which are very dangerous to dogs, and pups just love to eat everything, i would try and remove them from the garden. Congratulations on bringing your little pup home x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We had this problem also . . it was a pain . . but we had to be on Patrol all the time!! I was constantly looking for toadstools . . and still do. They have both gotten them from time to time, but I have been able to trade a prized treat for them. I have looked different ones up on the internet and possibly you could to. Good luck


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Wild gardens are great for encouraging lots of different birds, animals and insects into your garden, but you will need to vigilant to ensure that there are no plants and fungi that might be poisonous to you puppy.

The Fly Agric toadstools you have found are hallucinogenic and can prove fatal to humans and so are almost certainly bad for a young puppy. I remove and dispose of any fungi I find in my garden before the dog or children become too inquisitive.

There are many other berries and plants that could be in your garden and The Dogs Trust have produced a long list of harmful plants and other garden hazards See here. You might need to carry out research to discover what plants you have.


----------



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, that is what I am trying to do, but they pop up so quickly, and are so hard to spot under the autumn leaves.... ams trying not to be too paranoid!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree it's not easy, especially at this time of year when the fungi spring up overnight


----------



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks, I am trying but they are just popping up, it's hard to imagine ever getting them all. Fingers crossed


----------



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

Nanci said:


> We had this problem also . . it was a pain . . but we had to be on Patrol all the time!! I was constantly looking for toadstools . . and still do. They have both gotten them from time to time, but I have been able to trade a prized treat for them. I have looked different ones up on the internet and possibly you could to. Good luck


Yes I think a very large bag of treats is going to be necessary as she is very excited about the garden, I think she's going to be a digger! Its the idea that just a lick can be harmful.Thanks


----------



## alison (Jul 3, 2012)

Jon Buoy said:


> Wild gardens are great for encouraging lots of different birds, animals and insects into your garden, but you will need to vigilant to ensure that there are no plants and fungi that might be poisonous to you puppy.
> 
> The Fly Agric toadstools you have found are hallucinogenic and can prove fatal to humans and so are almost certainly bad for a young puppy. I remove and dispose of any fungi I find in my garden before the dog or children become too inquisitive.
> 
> There are many other berries and plants that could be in your garden and The Dogs Trust have produced a long list of harmful plants and other garden hazards See here. You might need to carry out research to discover what plants you have.


Thanks, I have started to do the research and its is a bit worrying. Like all internet research you feel like all is a hopeless cause by the time you wade through the hundreds of poisonous plants, most of which we seem to have. Half of me wants to dig up everything and then I realise one of the things I look forward to the most is country walks and most dogs survive that experience. Still I have a trowel and bucket with me every time I go out now and hopefully we will get through this 1st autumn safely.


----------

